# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Any One Know What Is  Avg. Maximum Weight For Adult Ball Pythons

## lamar3986

Anyone Know Of The Maximum Average Weight Of Adult Ball Pythons. Male And Female.

----------


## slartibartfast

Isn't "Average maximum" a bit contradictory?

----------


## SnakeySnakeSnake

I think he might mean what approximate weight range is normal for a fully grown adult ball python?

Male? Female? Fat? Lean? Malnourished?

I would say ... 500-5000?  :Smile:

----------


## cueball

I think this is pretty average for an adult male... :sploosh:

----------


## tmlowe5704

:eek: :eek: 






stats?

----------


## dr del

wow 


Main stat should be....

1 chunky monkey


What the heck do you feed her? - cos I'm thinking "one prey item the width of the middle of the animal" might be hard to find :eek: 



dr del

----------


## monk90222

OMG ...that is huge....

----------


## dr del

Wait ! - that thing's MALE?!?!?!?!

Go on admit it - he has a steroid abuse problem  :Razz:  

My male looks quite svelte compared to the females - I'm feeling quite scared if your's follow the same pattern  :Omg:   :Omg:   :TP: 


dr del

----------


## cueball

> stats?


Late 30s...6"...200lbs...brown hair...leo  :Nerd:

----------


## tmlowe5704

> Late 30s...6"...200lbs...brown hair...leo


 
lewzer!

----------


## Herwinz

wow....that's huge !

- - - Updated - - -

wow....that's huge !

----------

